# Deactivated



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

So I go to start a Dash I’ve been scheduled for and it won’t let me. So I go through the trouble shooting and I try to sign in and I’ve been deactivated. I check my email and it says I failed the background check. I don’t know why nothing has happened to me since I started driving with DD. Right now I’m doing DD full time so I have no source if income. I’m completely screwed


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Anything that you may had and was missed on the first one?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

or anything happen between the two background checks. moving violations ect


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Drew1986 said:


> Right now I'm doing DD full time so I have no source if income. I'm completely screwed


That sucks, especially since you're the only one in the country without a source of income right now.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Illini said:


> That sucks, especially since you're the only one in the country without a source of income right now.


Why be an ass? Geez this ****ing site is full of a bunch of assholes!!

To the OP, sorry DD did that to you. I don't know why. Switch to Instacart if you want to stay doing gig work. Good luck!


----------



## Jordan V (Nov 26, 2017)

Illini said:


> That sucks, especially since you're the only one in the country without a source of income right now.


You're despicable.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> So I go to start a Dash I've been scheduled for and it won't let me. So I go through the trouble shooting and I try to sign in and I've been deactivated. I check my email and it says I failed the background check. I don't know why nothing has happened to me since I started driving with DD. Right now I'm doing DD full time so I have no source if income. I'm completely screwed


Request the information showing who provided the information for the background report. They should also give you contact information. You have the right to view your report if you request it in a timely manner. Do it today or tomorrow. It should also be free.

And, don't apply with anyone else that needs a background report until you see what was found. If something was in error it can be contested these days. Find the issue and correct with all background reporting agencies. I don't recall the names, but, you should be able to find them. Your local sheriff's department might be able to give you a list.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

You should get a copy of your BC every time they run it. So check your spam filter.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

I got one ticket for tail light being out but I fixed that and paid it off. Weird thing is background was ran six weeks ago



Illini said:


> That sucks, especially since you're the only one in the country without a source of income right now.


Go **** your mother


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

That sucks but at least there are plenty of other delivery options like GH, PM, UE or IC and Flex.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Check the report, contest it if anything is wrong then follow up with DD. You may need to order an abstract or record from your state DMV to verify. Depending on your state and the circumstances, if it happens to be 7+ years old, it "might" not be allowed to be reported if the check was done by a third party company and not DD themselves, even if it's on your actual driving record from the state or DMV. Check consumer reporting rules and your state.

As a possible consolation, you might also be able to apply for the new expanded unemployment as a result. No idea how or if this will work and it may also be state specific and you might need to have suffered a loss due to the virus but it's worth a shot, at least looking into.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> So I go to start a Dash I've been scheduled for and it won't let me. So I go through the trouble shooting and I try to sign in and I've been deactivated. I check my email and it says I failed the background check. I don't know why nothing has happened to me since I started driving with DD. Right now I'm doing DD full time so I have no source if income. I'm completely screwed


I got an email from CheckR about two months ago, that my background check was complete. Did not know they check just about evrything. Even got a minor parking lot fender bender in there.


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

There could be a mistake somewhere, Start inquiring about it. in the meantime try signing up for other services.
As for the rest of the world, If we can have one less unemployed person, we are making progress.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

I started Postmates again but not the same amount of business in my area as DD


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> I started Postmates again but not the same amount of business in my area as DD


Sign up for GH.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

I went ahead and applied for Amazon Flex and Instacart. Grub hub won’t let me apply again for some reason


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> So I go to start a Dash I've been scheduled for and it won't let me. So I go through the trouble shooting and I try to sign in and I've been deactivated. I check my email and it says I failed the background check. I don't know why nothing has happened to me since I started driving with DD. Right now I'm doing DD full time so I have no source if income. I'm completely screwed


grub hub pizza delivery uber lyft instakart get a actual job . Your not screwed


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Sisters boyfriend was nixed from DD.

He created a Delivery Stage Name (ex. Andy Ant), free Protonmail email acct. ([email protected]), spent $60 for new burner cell phone w/first month service. He re-applied to DD with Delivery Stage Name but still used his own SSN, registration, & insurance. After few days he got an email saying name & social didn't match. (Was it changed in Court or by Marriage?...) They asked via email what name should be on the DocuSign? He gave his real name the 2nd time. Then the Background check was OK b/c real name & ssn were same.

DD still thinks his name is Andy Ant! (example) When he calls DD customer support sometimes he forgets to use his 'stage name'..:laugh:
***Warning*** Your mileage may vary. Consider it a $60.00 scratch-off Loto ticket. He gambled and has been working DD for last 7 mo.

Sorry you were De-activated.


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

Drew1986 said:


> I have no source if income. I'm completely screwed


In all seriousness, have you tried, pimpin'?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> So I go to start a Dash I've been scheduled for and it won't let me. So I go through the trouble shooting and I try to sign in and I've been deactivated. I check my email and it says I failed the background check. I don't know why nothing has happened to me since I started driving with DD. Right now I'm doing DD full time so I have no source if income. I'm completely screwed


Sign up for instacart and buck up soldier.
Get your background report and contest whatever the issue is.


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Get your background report and contest whatever the issue is.


I want to see a deathmatch. Contest to the death.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Soul Recycler said:


> I want to see a deathmatch. Contest to the death.


That's all you do, once it's resolved checkr or whomever will report to DD that the issue is resolved.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> So I go to start a Dash I've been scheduled for and it won't let me. So I go through the trouble shooting and I try to sign in and I've been deactivated. I check my email and it says I failed the background check. I don't know why nothing has happened to me since I started driving with DD. Right now I'm doing DD full time so I have no source if income. I'm completely screwed


Step 1: Create a new email address.

Step 2: Get a free Google number.

Step 3: Contact a retired family member and offer them a percentage of your total week's pay to use their DL and name.

Step 4: Register with DoorDash under your Uncle Maxmillion.

Step 5: Enjoy your new DD career.

[I can also show you how to re-register w/o using Uncle Max but the steps are longer.]


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> Step 3: Contact a retired family member and offer them a percentage of your total week's pay to use their DL and name.


That's tax fraud actually. Of course all taxes are fraud, but the government gets away with it. You don't.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Sisters boyfriend was nixed from DD.
> 
> He created a Delivery Stage Name (ex. Andy Ant), free Protonmail email acct. ([email protected]), spent $60 for new burner cell phone w/first month service. He re-applied to DD with Delivery Stage Name but still used his own SSN, registration, & insurance. After few days he got an email saying name & social didn't match. (Was it changed in Court or by Marriage?...) They asked via email what name should be on the DocuSign? He gave his real name the 2nd time. Then the Background check was OK b/c real name & ssn were same.
> 
> ...


Was he deactivated bases on a background check though ?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Soul Recycler said:


> That's tax fraud actually. Of course all taxes are fraud, but the government gets away with it. You don't.


Good luck getting a Burger King cashier to even look to see if you're Uncle Max before they hand you the bag.


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> Good luck getting a Burger King cashier to even look to see if you're Uncle Max before they hand you the bag.


That's a bit short sighted. Good luck filing taxes.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

I could do that with someone but I doubt he will give me his SS number


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Soul Recycler said:


> In all seriousness, have you tried, pimpin'?


Pimpin aint easy!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Soul Recycler said:


> That's a bit short sighted. Good luck filing taxes.


You should have said that years ago when I first started doing it.


----------



## Soul Recycler (Mar 31, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> You should have said that years ago when I first started doing it.


I have spoken from the beginning of time to those who have ears to hear.


----------

